# 2 Ragdoll/Maine Coon cats



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Private rehoming - these two need to find a forever home together.
They are brothers turned 2 in February.

The lady now has a child and is worried about cats hurting child / child hurting cats. Despite my best efforts / advise she is adamant they need re homing.

She has transport to go maybe to the outskirts of Norfolk. 

Both neut / vacc

Please let me know if anyone can offer these two gorgeous babies a good loving forever home.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

To be honest don't see much Raggie/Maine Coon in either of them but they are nice cats and sincerely hope they find a loving home soon. Have you added them to Kelly-Joy's site?


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> To be honest don't see much Raggie/Maine Coon in either of them but they are nice cats and sincerely hope they find a loving home soon. Have you added them to Kelly-Joy's site?


they are from there, i was sharing in the hopes of them finding a home as there is no rescue back up at the moment. You don't think they have either of MC or raggie in them then


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

It's so difficult to tell with cross breeds and from a photo - they may indeed be MC/Rag crosses but I personally can't see it! But either way they are lovely and I really do hope someone can take them.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

yeah me too, especially with no rescue spaces anymore poor things


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Poor thing's, they are gorgeous


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

wow they are gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I hope they find a home soon , i know black beauties can be hard to home


----------



## Maygemc (Jun 19, 2011)

It makes me so sad/mad when people have these un proven misconceptions!

I have 2 ragdolls, and they are the best and are soo lovely to my sisters baby!

It's a shame your friend needs to rehome them, I hope they find a home!

x


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

they are with a lady at the moment as there isn't really any rescue back up available i would take them but that would make 10 and believe me I'm tempted lol


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

its ok now raggie doll is having them  thats lovely natasha good for you


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

hope said:


> its ok now raggie doll is having them  thats lovely natasha good for you


unfortunately hope i wouldn't be able to without not eating for a year lol you could always fit them in


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

sorry hun no room at the inn at the moment and i will want the kittens to be done ect first


----------

